# Rainbows, Angels, or Rummy Noses?



## Brackish_BA (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok I have a 30 gal. planted tank and I am looking to add either 1 angel fish, a small school of smaller rainbows (celebes or threadfin), or a school of Rummy Nose tetra. Here's what I have already

1x Black Calvus Cichlid
3x Cory Arcuatus
4x Boesmani Rainbow
2x Ottocinclus

Thoughts?


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Personally I prefer several smaller fish over 1 big fish. I would go with the threadfin rainbows or the rummynose for sure!


----------



## Brackish_BA (Nov 23, 2009)

tigerbarb420 said:


> Personally I prefer several smaller fish over 1 big fish. I would go with the threadfin rainbows or the rummynose for sure!


Thanks man. Now that I think about it my ph (7.8 ) is probably too high for rummy noses anyway so I would probably go with the threadfins too. Anyone else?


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I'd go with the small rainbows over the Rummynoses only for the reason you mention regarding your pH. But, what's with the Calvus? If it's doing all right in that kind of pH, maybe the Rummynoses would. But more importantly, don't expect any real schooling in a tank that size and be careful that the Calvus doesn't eat the fish you add, though, I'm confident that you know that its size isn't a danger to them right now. 

Brackish, why not consider some moderately small fish like some barbs? that generally stay in the lower 1/3 of the tank and some kind of danios that would be active higher up?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

The calvus will likely eat the small r'bows or the rummies. I'd do a larger r'bow species. R'bows deal very well with hard water and high pH so those would be your best bet. Barbs, as suggested, would tolerate the pH as well. 

GL


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

My comments on Angelfish, it would be better put 6 small ones in the tank, they will pair up later. bottom line you could have at least one pair at end.

I won't keep single Angelfish in any tank. 30G can support one pair.

James


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

1x Black Calvus Cichlid- remove this fish. Set up a tank at LEAST 4' long, 50+ gallons. They are not noted to be as aggressive as many of the Rift Lake fish, but they are confirmed predators, and grow to 6" long. Optimum water for this one is hard and alkaline. 
3x Cory Arcuatus- Very good choice for a 30, but I would get some more. They behave better (more playful, less hiding) in a shoal of at least 5 of the same or similar looking species
4x Boesmani Rainbow- Too active for a tank this small. When I moved mine from a 3' to a 4' long tank they were really happy. 
2x Otocinclus- Very good choice in a 30 gallon tank. More are OK, if there is enough algae to eat. 

I would repopulate this tank based on soft water fish including the Cories and the Otos. Several Angels as suggested above could work, ultimately you would end up with a mated pair of Angels. They might not mind the Cories and Otos, but would not want any other upper level fish in their territory. 
Smaller schooling fish are a good way to go instead of Angels. Rummy nose thrive in soft water, Threadfin Rainbows seem adaptable, but any changes must be made slowly. Moderately hard or softer water is fine for them. I would not keep either of these species with Angelfish. Angels are predators, and quite capable of eating fish this size. 
A smaller Cichlid might be a better choice. Rams, Apistos... if you can keep the water soft enough.


----------

